# Passing of a torch......



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Last weekend I herd a few locals youths (to my hunting area) had been busted for 60 ducks over their limit/shooting lead on resident opener. They were actually still shooting ducks as the G&F were walking into the field. Funny thing (not really) is that for 2 of them this is not their first offense, but their 4th! Yes I said 4th and they are juveniles. They did learn from the best though!!! They would make some great guides when the timing is right! So to that I say the torch has been passed......

If you know me and my passion for hunting and my hate for guides (or a guide) you will undestand what I am talking about! I will leave it at that!


----------



## Hooked4life (Oct 25, 2007)

That is too bad! Probably had some bad examples at home or showing them how to "hunt". I'm glad they were busted though and I hope that word gets around. :******:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> That is too bad! Probably had some bad examples at home or showing them how to "hunt".


Oh did you hit that right on!!!!!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

:eyeroll:

Hmmm..Did any of the last names rhyme with "wrecked" :wink:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:lol:


> Hmmm..Did any of the last names rhyme with "wrecked"


Ya....something like that......


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

What a great role model for the kids, makes me sick how dumb people can be.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Only 60? Must have been a slow day or they ran out of badger holes.

One of his kids must be darn near old enough to get the floating guide license.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Some people must be genetically programmed to poach. uke:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Unfriggin' believable. I guess when they see others getting away with it, they figure they can too. It's like some people who lose their driver's license...once they lose it, they set f it and keep driving...no matter how many times they get caught.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

no friggin' way!

You gotta be kiddin' me!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I just don't understand it, where does the greed come from? Drives me up a wall. :******:


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

What corner of the state did this happen in?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

ND_duckman said:


> What corner of the state did this happen in?


I'm thinking likely it was south central..

I guess I didn't realize he had kids?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

ND_duckman said:


> What corner of the state did this happen in?


RYAN is correct.... 2 boys. Both were invloved.....


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats f'd up, atleast they got busted. You would think they wouldve learned after they first couple of times.


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

*MO-RONS!!!!!*


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I just sent in my application to be able to hunt poachers. In ND the daily limit is only 1 :eyeroll:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

blhunter3 said:


> I just sent in my application to be able to hunt poachers. In ND the daily limit is only 1 :eyeroll:


Now this one poacher that you can bag in ND, do you have to actually hunt them or can you drive around till you see them and then shoot from your truck window?
Dan


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I use bait, to get them in close.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Couple trucks, and guns confiscated and one of the other offenders had his Dad's new shotgun he was told not to take and use!!!!

The sad part is that two of these kids have seen their father go to jail and is facing possible jail time as well as their mother being convicted as well of these types of activity and they still have no regard for laws or wildlife.

I have said this before, but a few years back I had their father dead center of my new truck as he and some of his clients where shooting ducks from the road. My instinct was to put on the brakes, maybe things would have been better for these kids had I stepped on the gas!!!!!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ron Gilmore said:


> father dead center of my new truck as he and some of his clients where shooting ducks from the road.


Hummm.... I wonder what his "Clients" think when they go out and are blasting from the road?

I would have blamed it on being scared... I hit the gas instead of the brake!


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

00000


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Lets keep it Civil!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I took care of it P&Y

My question to goosehunter21 is...

Why in the world should anyone here show respect for a family, (and by extension you) when clearly that family has no respect for the law, nor any respect for wildlife in general.

Coming on here to defend the #1 wildlife law breaking family in the state of North Dakota is not going to win you any sympathy from the membership here.

Ryan


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

The only reason nobody likes them is because he has alot of land posted up. What most of you don't know is the guy isn't a bad guy granted he may have messed up more than the average guy and my be a criminal, but if you stop and ask or call him 99% of the time he is going to let you hunt if your a ND Resident.......


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Keep the swear words out of it and you will come across much better.

This type of story is what gets "HUNTERS" mad. We don't like people that abuse there right to hunt. He never dropped a single name.

The only way this thread is going to stay alive is if we keep personal attacks and swearing out of it...........

Nuff said!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

goosehunter21 said:


> *First off im not realted to the shlects*.
> 
> ..Am I proud of saying this is my realitive, no but at the same time he knows he f'd up and he doen't need a bunch of people on the internet bashing him either.


I think you are confusing yourself on this one....


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

goosehunter21 said:


> but if you stop and ask or call him 99% of the time he is going to let you hunt if your a ND Resident.


I call BS. One of my best friends grew up in that area and said the guy is a tool. Ill take his word for it.........


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> The only reason nobody likes them is because he has alot of land posted up. What most of you don't know is the guy isn't a bad guy granted he may have messed up more than the average guy and my be a criminal, but if you stop and ask or call him 99% of the time he is going to let you hunt if your a ND Resident.


I would venture to guess that the reason nobody likes him is because he is a criminal...and a pedophile. Tell me again how he isn't a bad guy!!! I wouldn't hunt his land if it was the last stuff to hunt in ND!!! This guy is a blantant criminal. He didn't make mistakes, he broke the law, on several occasions, and got caught. One time could be an error, but his many times is not an error, it is willful disregard for the laws. How anyone can condone this is beyond me!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

djleye said:


> > One time could be an error, but his many times is not an error, it is willful disregard for the laws. How anyone can condone this is beyond me!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: uke: uke: uke:


I would venture to guess that the only people who are sticking up for them poach not hunt the way he does


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

djleye said:


> > The only reason nobody likes them is because he has alot of land posted up. What most of you don't know is the guy isn't a bad guy granted he may have messed up more than the average guy and my be a criminal, but if you stop and ask or call him 99% of the time he is going to let you hunt if your a ND Resident.
> 
> 
> I would venture to guess that the reason nobody likes him is because he is a *criminal...and a pedophile.* Tell me again how he isn't a bad guy!!! I wouldn't hunt his land if it was the last stuff to hunt in ND!!! This guy is a blantant criminal. He didn't make mistakes, he broke the law, on several occasions, and got caught. One time could be an error, but his many times is not an error, it is willful disregard for the laws. How anyone can condone this is beyond


Ditto...on all accounts...


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

im his buddy and have hunted with him many times before... he isnt a bad kid or anything he just is in the wrong place at the wrong time a lot. i dont see why all you people are bashing him. its not like any of you didnt do anything against the law or get in trouble for something when you were in your teens


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

joebobhunter4 said:


> im his buddy and have hunted with him many times before... he isnt a bad kid or anything he just is in the wrong place at the wrong time a lot. i dont see why all you people are bashing him. its not like any of you didnt do anything against the law or get in trouble for something when you were in your teens


Wrong place wrong time alot.....sounds like hes a slow learner to me.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

What I can clearly understand is these kids call it immature or stupid or whatever, broke the law and limits grossly. I can see a bird or two happening on an accidental double or soemthing to that affect, but anyone who can defend repeated actions over and over again is straight up crazy or mentally unstable. There is no reason for someone, whether a kid or an adult to do these things, Im not preaching I not an angel either, but what in the heck arr you thinkin shooting 60 ducks? :******: :******: :******: I guess the apple didnt fall to far from the tree. :eyeroll: And this crap about he is only a kid, can you drive a car, you can obviously read and understand a thing called RULES. And they broke them, the only porblem I see is ND is not setting an example with these GUIDES and or kids. I think they should make the rule an automatice 10 suspension of all hunting and fishing privileges for their blantant actions. That may help it sink in... Sorry but getting really tired of hearing about some moron or his dumba$$ kids doing something illegal and no consequences. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

They would make some great guides when the timing is right! So to that I say the torch has been passed......

the only porblem I see is ND is not setting an example with these GUIDES and or kids

I see we have started yet another guide bashing thread. The problem here is not guides but the parents who raised them and the example they set


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Yep I think this thread has run its course...

It has turned into a bash fest, so it has to be locked.


----------

